# Kings man: Secret Service.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Watched this last night, it's like a James Bond style film but for idiots!!!
So I loved it!!

Gonz.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

saw it last week with my kids (12 and 16) - a great sky romp but bit taken aback by the language though !


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I really enjoyed it too! Watched it again about a week ago then coincidently a few days later found myself walking past the Mews that featured as the external set for Harry's London pad (it's just a few minutes walk down the Gloucester Road from the tube station).


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Loved it as well.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I saw this in the Cinema and subsequently bought the Blu-Ray.

Absolute stonker of a film, love the church scene. Shame about what happens just straight after it.

They are making a sequel.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

hmm I couldnt get into it myself


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Also enjoyed it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it's a hit then by the responses. 

Gonz.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I too think it's awesome.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, I liked it too. 

Really didn't expect the anal scene towards the end...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Watched this over the Christmas break, when all the rubbish programs were on telly.

Thought it was a great film :thumb:


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

I enjoyed it. 

Sam Jackson with a lisp !!!

Sequel is definitely on!!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

absolute tosh but i loved it  watched it a couple of times now


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> absolute tosh but i loved it  watched it a couple of times now


Exactly my thoughts.
Gonz.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

shl-kelso said:


> I really enjoyed it too! Watched it again about a week ago then coincidently a few days later found myself walking past the Mews that featured as the external set for Harry's London pad (it's just a few minutes walk down the Gloucester Road from the tube station).


And the church scene was filmed in Deepcut in Surrey.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Watched this over the Christmas break, when all the rubbish programs were on telly.
> 
> Thought it was a great film :thumb:


Agree with Kriminal here, wife and I really enjoyed it, based on a true story I think


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> And the church scene was filmed in Deepcut in Surrey.


Haha my mate lives in Deep Cut!!

Gonz.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Quality film. Very funny. Plenty of deep-cuts in that church! Shame the Ape who abuses Sam Janus doesn't get more.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Stupid juvenile film

Loved every minute of it !!!


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes i loved it, he has great reversing skills.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

RaceGlazer said:


> saw it last week with my kids (12 and 16) - a great sky romp but bit taken aback by the language though !


How did your kids like the anal scene at the end :lol:

I liked the movie. Epic church fight scene.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Teaser pic for Kingsman 2 has out a few weeks now, should be great.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Do love this film! Adored it in the cinema and adore it more having got it on blu ray


----------

